# Jane iredale letter of intent pro discount ?



## Blondie253 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone!  Just have a quick question regarding getting a Jane Iredale discount. They want a letter of intent , has anyone written one? And how did you write it?  I went to a makeup school in Germany and dont have a esty license or cosmotology license.  I do have a certificate from the school. And business cards.  Thank you!


----------



## ninahaska (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it only looks harder than it is.

  When i was young i always had problems with that matter, writing cv, intent letters, etc.

  If you want advice from me i can tell you just write it naturally and with your own, simply words.

  I know it can be not enough help but better than nothing.


----------

